# Thames Valley Meet - ** CANCELLED ** PG 3



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*
Guys and Girls,

It is with great regret that I have to cancel this meet tonight. We have about 8" of snow here and it's still snowing heavily. Although the main roads are fairly clear, the smaller roads are still covered in snow and everything will freeze over again tonight. I won't be taking the TT anywhere today!

I hope this message reaches you all in time. I'll PM you all, and text those I have numbers for.

I'll post up a February meet soon. Hopefully the weather will have cleared a little by then!

Thanks,
Penny.
*

*Wednesday 06th January, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So come along and help me celebrate my first meet as your local rep, and also my birthday!!

phodge & Mr phodge
B16TTC
brucey1985
NaughTTy
clived (?)
slineTT & Miss slineTT
OuTTlaw & Mrs OuTTlaw (?)
davegill79
V6 SRS
Bucks85th
luke89
R6B TT
Mack The Knife


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes please Penny.
Mervyn


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Will definately be there.

Only up the road in Watford so a short journey there sounds great.

Be good to get out on my first meet too.

Keep in touch

Carl


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Merv - you're added. 

Carl - great to have you along, we always look forward to welcoming new people.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll be there Penny. 

Have to let you know about Ella - she's undecided at the mo - first day back at school for the girls.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

That's a nice long break they've got! I seem to remember only having 2 weeks when I was a kid!

:lol:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

This is a maybe at the moment as Sophie works wednesdays but will hopefully be there to share your Birthday Penny, ill keep you posted  Peter


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries Peter, hope you can both make it.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Me and Mrs SlineTT Penny as usual.....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Me and Mrs SlineTT Penny as usual.....


I hope you'll be wearing your new hat Elias [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us and see Elias' new hat..??

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Penny. I'll be along to celebrate your birthday! No Joanne this time though. Have a great NY! My resolution will be to join the members club ;-)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excellent - and make sure you keep that resolution!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Well as it's your birthday and your first official meet as rep, I can't really refuse can I?

Put me down for it. Be good to blow the cobwebs out of the V6 as it hasn't moved over christmas as i've had a stinking cold.
All better now though. 

Sean.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sean and Jim - you're both added!


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

best get kermit cleaned and hope hes back from audi and ill be there


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great news Luke! Will you be joining us for some food as well?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I should be good for this Penny


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool. Be good to see you again!


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Penny,
Happy New Year!
Did someone say great food and great portions? I expect to be nearby in Berks in the afternoon, so it would be churlish of me not to pop by to Magnificent Marlow.
I may need to leave early to get back down to the deep south before my TT turns into a pumpkin but it would be great to meet up. 
Please count me as a definite probable!
Mack


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It'll be good to meet you Mack!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks like it's going to be a great meet! Anyone else want to join us?


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Penny, I am now going to be in Bristol tomorrow night trying to get customers drunk to grease the wheels of commerce so will be a no show this time. 

Hopefully meet up with you all at the next event.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No problem Steve. Have fun in Bristol!


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Heavy snow forecast here on Wednesday (again!) 

Keep your fingers crossed we can all make it


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Guys and girls,

Please keep an eye on this thread tomorrow. If we get the snow that we are forecast, I may need to cancel this meet. The hill that the pub is on becomes treacherous in the snow and I wouldn't want anyone risking their shiny cars!

I'll make a decision early afternoon tomorrow and post up here, so please check this thread before you set out.

Thanks,
Penny. *


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Penny,
At the moment I'm in Cheltenham and it's chucking it down. All very pretty though  
If we get back home tommorrow and you don't cancel I'll be there :!: 
FIngers & things crossed  
Mervyn


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Well the snow has already defeated me. I'm snowed in and working from home.
Drive home yesterday was horrendous. This country has no idea how to cope with snow and I now have a dent in my TT to prove it. :evil:

Have a happy birthday [smiley=party2.gif] and send us warm thoughts when your sunning yourself in the Maldives. :roll:

Sean.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

How's it looking Penny?

Yours,

Theresa Still-White,
Narnia


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

On further investigation and calls to colleagues en-route (for me), it is with much regret that...










If the rest of you go ahead I hope you have a wonderful and safe evening.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*
Guys and Girls,

It is with great regret that I have to cancel this meet tonight. We have about 8" of snow here and it's still snowing heavily. Although the main roads are fairly clear, the smaller roads are still covered in snow and everything will freeze over again tonight. I won't be taking the TT anywhere today!

I hope this message reaches you all in time. I'll PM you all, and text those I have numbers for.

I'll post up a February meet soon. Hopefully the weather will have cleared a little by then!

Thanks,
Penny.
*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just called the pub to cancel the table and they're not opening at all today!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I feel so let down...... :roll:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

phodge said:


> Just called the pub to cancel the table and they're not opening at all today!


Well I wouldn't go there again!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> I feel so let down...... :roll:


You weren't invited anyway!

:wink:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Penny,

Have a great birthday & a great holiday.

I look forward to the next one in Feb!

All the best for 2010 to everyone!

Jim


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

I am too in High Wycombe and it is horrible out there.

I (and the mrs) will definately be at the next one as it would be good to meet other members.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Paul,

Keep an eye in the Events section. I'll try and sort it out before the end of the week....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just seen this on my way home , wondered where everyone was


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

And you weren't invited either!

:wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> And you weren't invited either!
> 
> :wink:


Charming :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I know I am. I just can't help it!

:lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

As promised, next month's meet.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=161039

I hope you can all still come....

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

